# 2015 Nissan Murano range with the full tank



## Darius1980 (May 10, 2015)

Hi everybody, I just purchased my new 2015 Murano and experiencing one weird thing. Full tank of gas shows that my driving range is just 300miles. So it means just 15,7 miles/gallon? Dealer told me there is a computer witch calculates that number every time I'm driving...and that's why that range is so low. But I believe every time when you refill your tank its spouse to show the maximum range you can drive? At least that's how it use to be with every car I know?! So I'm not sure now is this some kind of problem I'm having with the computer and it needs to be fixed? Or this is some kind of new Nissan feature? I looked some of the videos on Youtube and I can see that the range people are having is about 450-520 miles per full tank. Have no idea why I'm getting just 300miles...

Thanks for your help,

Darius


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

The range that is displayed is based upon the mileage you have been getting so if you only getting around 20mpg then when you fill the tank the calculated range will be based on that. All the computer does is multiple the number of gallons in the tank by your average mpg. I routinely see 450-500 when I fill up but I average 25mpg. If you are averaging 20mpg then the range would show around 380-400 after you filled up.

Have you figured out your actual mpg or are you just going by what the car tells you? I've found it to be off by 1-2mpg.


----------



## Driller (Jan 30, 2015)

Andy, you did not say which way it is off. Up or down?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Driller real life mileage is never what is posted. It varies by time of year, driving conditions, driving style and accessory usage. In most cases mileage is worse than the so called posted figures. If you do mainly city mileage it does not take much in terms of traffic tie ups and delays to ruin your gas mileage.


----------



## AndyMac (Mar 19, 2009)

I think it's usually low compared to my calculated mileage when I fill up. It's not off by much.


----------

